# Moving to Hong Kong



## staceyhut (Jan 16, 2012)

I am currently a 20 year old student teacher in Scotland. My boyfriend will be moving to HK in the near future to pursue his career and was just wondering if anyone can help me understand more about teaching in HK. I am planning on moving over once I have graduated. Would I need any other qualifications or experience in teaching, other than a bachelors of education that I would have once I have graduated? Any info would be much appreciated thanks!


----------



## AndrewC (Mar 14, 2012)

That degree should be enough for over half of the teaching jobs going, the other half would need X amount of experience. With the economy as it is, it might be hard at first, but you should get a job as a teacher. They are always looking for young kid teachers, so it depends on what your speciality is. 

If you don't have any, then just go for online job finders & they can send you potential employers


----------



## staceyhut (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help Andrew.C!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

staceyhut said:


> I am currently a 20 year old student teacher in Scotland. My boyfriend will be moving to HK in the near future to pursue his career and was just wondering if anyone can help me understand more about teaching in HK. I am planning on moving over once I have graduated. Would I need any other qualifications or experience in teaching, other than a bachelors of education that I would have once I have graduated? Any info would be much appreciated thanks!


try applying to the ESF (English Schools Foundation)

Working with us | English Schools Foundation


----------

